

Rachel installed as 4-5 choice in Haskell - tinafey
http://www.brisnet.com/cgi-bin/editorial/news/article.cgi?id=15766

======
tumult
Great article on the complexities of proposals competing for standardization.
I especially appreciated the no-nonsense rundown of the statistics.

Whoever takes the Grade 1 Haskell Invitational prize will apparently net a big
advantage. Is there a twitter blog or RSS feed of the results?

